# Thoughts on older Crafstman Eager 1 Blower



## legbuh (Dec 12, 2019)

Hi all.

I'm in the market for a smaller blower for light duty jobs. My main blower is on the back of my kubota. The areas I would use the blower would be our patio areas. I don't like to use my tractor there unless it's over a foot. The surfaces are brick (in front) and the overlayment on the back that makes it looks like brick... easily chipped with a big blower on the tractor. So when I do use my tractor I knock it down to about 3-4 inches.

I have been using a single stage simplicity for the jobs, but it's just not powerful enough and actually not that great for anything over a couple inches. Would like something self propelled so my wife can use it as well.

I thought instead of spending $1000 on a new blower or using an older one may be a good idea.

Anyhow, I found a Craftsman 7hp 24" eager 1 on CL for $225. Says it starts first pull every time, and appears to be in very good shape. There's no rust and hardly any paint wore off by the auger.

From what I've found, you either hate these or love these. And parts may be hard to find.

Just wondering if this is something worthwhile, or should I just get a newer Cub from TSC or Home Depot? I've heard the newer ones are hit or miss as well. 

Money isn't the issue... just curious on thoughts. Thanks!


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

i use my toro ccr 2000 single stage 4.5hp and it can easily handle more than a couple of inches.
maybe urs wasnt strong enough in the hp department.
vid is my snowblower going thru very heavy wet snow, speed and ease of use is why i use this more than my 2 stage 28" 10hp craftsman. each have their place depending on snow conditions


----------



## legbuh (Dec 12, 2019)

My issue with the single stage is that I've already replaced a lot of wearable parts in the 3 years I've had it.. bearings, cables, roller for the cable, belts, etc. It does ok, and throws when the snow is the right fluffyness, but I want something self-propelled and a little beefier.


----------



## penna stogey (Nov 25, 2019)

Welcome to the SBF.


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

Maybe a Toro Snowmaster...https://www.toro.com/en/snowmaster


----------



## legbuh (Dec 12, 2019)

So no thoughts on the old Craftsman Eager 1 that is available on CL?


----------



## strtch5881 (Oct 6, 2018)

Parts are hard to get for really old machines and new machines. For "older" machines, parts are easy to get. I wouldn't be afraid to buy that Craftsman.


----------



## toromike (Aug 20, 2018)

legbuh said:


> So no thoughts on the old Craftsman Eager 1 that is available on CL?


I don't know what you saw on CL but if it's the same model as the one in the video below, it doesn't inspire me.


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

a thread from awhile back on the eager 1
https://www.snowblowerforum.com/for...ile-purchase-1975ish-craftsman-eager-1-a.html

and this


----------



## legbuh (Dec 12, 2019)

Yes, I've seen those videos and the thread. The worst snowblower video is a joke if you watch it. The other one it seems to to pretty well.

This one is a few years newer than the one in the video.


----------



## legbuh (Dec 12, 2019)

There's also a Snapper 724 in the area that I just found.. Been for sale for a while.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

My thoughts would be look for an Ariens from the 70's to the present ....you should be able to find one in that price range. that Eager 1 looks to be in good shape, but I'm betting parts would be a real issue......I have a hard time sourcing parts for Craftsman blowers from the 80's


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

'Would like something self propelled so my wife can use it as well.'

Well then, you dont want that Sears if it 'starts on first pull'.
Are you expecting your missus to pull a rope on a cold motor?
Whatever you get, it better have a key-start or your missus is going to watch you from the comfort of the living room.


----------



## legbuh (Dec 12, 2019)

Rooskie said:


> 'Would like something self propelled so my wife can use it as well.'
> 
> Well then, you dont want that Sears if it 'starts on first pull'.
> Are you expecting your missus to pull a rope on a cold motor?
> Whatever you get, it better have a key-start or your missus is going to watch you from the comfort of the living room.


The issue isn't that she's weak... it's that we need to go from the front to the back yard and even pulling that single stage blower through a foot of snow sucks badly for me, a big guy. With the propelled at least we could just make a path back to the back patio to blow off.

The patios are about 800sq ft each.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

if you are set on getting a small used two stage machine the toro 521 should be on your list


----------



## toromike (Aug 20, 2018)

The Craftsman does look to be clean but I wasn't impressed with the throwing ability in the 1978 7hp video much less the other video. And as cranman said, I think parts are hard to find for this model. I would recommend something like a Toro 521 or 622 for a small area, for a larger area the Toro 724 (38072) is very easy to use, use poly skid shoes to protect your patio surface. I'm sure there are Ariens models in the same class. I like the Ariens 924xxx models. But now is not a good time for bargain prices, and the availability of the lower priced models seems very poor right now. There are none of those Toro models available on CL in my area right now.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Looks well maintained .... just needs some XTrac tires .....


----------



## thool (Jul 25, 2016)

My dad had an Eager-1 7/24 from about 1980 and it was a very good unit as far as handling heavy snow. What eventually gave out was the cabling: they were sheathed with plastic and the interior cable would dry out and the cable would bind and stick. If I recall, the "impeller engage" lever actually pushed the cable, so when that one stuck, you couldn't get the impellers to turn. It was also a bit brash, meaning it wasn't big and smooth for handling, but rather kind of jerky and unrefined.

Anyway, he got rid of it around 2010 and it had barely any rust. It was swept off after every use and stored indoors.


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

The 1st blower I ever had was an Eager 1. Craftsman Drift Breaker 8hp 26" cut to be exact. Well, my dad bought it used for $200 back in the early 90's. The families 1st snowblower haha. Anyway, what I remember of it was it was an absolute tank. Would literally blow through anything and could throw the snow decently. But what I remember more than that was it was constantly breaking. It would be rare if it would make it through a storm without something breaking. And on top of that it wasn't the easiest machine to work on.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

legbuh said:


> Yes, I've seen those videos and the thread. The worst snowblower video is a joke if you watch it. The other one it seems to to pretty well.
> This one is a few years newer than the one in the video.


I had one like this I bought and rebuilt the other year. As mentioned, parts are hard to find. Some of the linkage was missing and not available, I ended up making my own. The friction disk in it is another one. I found a Toro disc that was the same size, though I had to machine it some to fit the blower. When it came time to sell it, I could not get any offers on it so ultimately I ended up parting it out.
By the way, If that one is like the one I had, that's a Lawson motor, not a Tecumseh. Assume that Tecumseh bought out Lawson and relabled the engines, most of the parts needed and used were for a Tecumseh and they fit fine.
Notice also there's no safety on either the auger or drive. That was one of the requirements I had in attempting to sell it, that the buyer wouldn't let little kids use it as it could otherwise become a runaway.


----------

